# Receiver help!



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. Still pretty new here but love this site. So I am a total newb and am on a real tight budget. I have a small room maybe 12x12 and just got the polk rm705 5.1 setup and need to find an entry level amp probably sub $200. Any suggestions? I was looking at the onkyo tx-sr309. I knows that is really low for a budget but I just bought an epson 8350 so funds are low. Appreciate your time and help! Thanks


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I think that receiver would work fine. The speakers you have are 8ohm and high sensitivity so you don't need a lot of power. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

23bossman said:


> Hey everyone. Still pretty new here but love this site. So I am a total newb and am on a real tight budget. I have a small room maybe 12x12 and just got the polk rm705 5.1 setup and need to find an entry level amp probably sub $200. Any suggestions? I was looking at the onkyo tx-sr309. I knows that is really low for a budget but I just bought an epson 8350 so funds are low. Appreciate your time and help! Thanks


Hello,
The Onkyo TX-NR609 is available for only $89 more and the difference in true power is utterly huge. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

The 609 when Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine honestly trounced some AVR's costing close to $2000. While I know this is slightly more than your stated budget, the 609 is quite worth it and gives you flexibility moving forward in terms of upgrading speakers that you would not have with such a lower powered AVR. The 609 also adds THX Post Processing, Networked Capability, and Marvel Qdeo Video Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Onkyo TX-NR609 is available for only $89 more and the difference in true power is utterly huge. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> 
> The 609 when Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine honestly trounced some AVR's costing close to $2000. While I know this is slightly more than your stated budget, the 609 is quite worth it and gives you flexibility moving forward in terms of upgrading speakers that you would not have with such a lower powered AVR. The 609 also adds THX Post Processing, Networked Capability, and Marvel Qdeo Video Processing.
> ...


Completely agree with JJ here - it would be well worth it to wait a bit longer, save up the extra $100, and get the 609.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help guys. What I'm wondering is will I need the extra power of the 609? I live in a townhouse condo so I can't play the sound outrageously loud anyway. Could the 309 be sufficient or will it totally underwhelm? I do need to get something soon because as is I cannot watch my projector without sound. Any other suggestions other than onkyo? I am no audiophile jus looking for some nice entertainment on a budget. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, any thoughts on the denon avr-1312 or the denon avr-391 and how it compares to the onkyo 309? I think the 609 is just a little steep for me right now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

23bossman said:


> I really appreciate all the help guys. What I'm wondering is will I need the extra power of the 609? I live in a townhouse condo so I can't play the sound outrageously loud anyway. Could the 309 be sufficient or will it totally underwhelm? I do need to get something soon because as is I cannot watch my projector without sound. Any other suggestions other than onkyo? I am no audiophile jus looking for some nice entertainment on a budget. Thanks for the advice!


Well it truly is better to have more than sufficient power than not enough. Far more speakers are damaged from underpowered AVR's than from too much power as Clipping (distortion) is ruinous to speakers. And again, should you upgrade Speakers, you will not have to be concerned about power. And having Networked Connectivity and a fantastic Video Processor is a major plus.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would also find a way to scrounge additional funds for the 609. It might hurt a bit now but I promise you it will pay off at some point down the road. It's wise to future proof and as JJ said the 609 is a great AVR and also an outstanding value for the price.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't agree more that you can't have too much power; most amps pretty much idle most of the time, but a load passage in a movie/song can tax an amp's power output, cause distortion and damage a driver.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to buy the 609? Everywhere I look its double the price of the 309. I don't mind refurbished if they are reputable.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

23bossman said:


> Hey guys, any thoughts on the denon avr-1312 or the denon avr-391 and how it compares to the onkyo 309? I think the 609 is just a little steep for me right now.


I had the Denon AVR 1312 for about 4 hours (just long enough to hook it up and manually configure everything) and decided it wasn't for me. I ended up with the Denon AVR 1612. A step up in performance and functionality for about 50 dollars more at the time. The 1312 is a very basic AVR with out any auto configuration capabilities I.E. Audysee or audio/video pass thru so watching TV with the AVR off will be difficult. 

The 1612 will also give you an additional 2 channel pre-out for surround back capability should you want to go 7.1 in the future.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Would I have any issues with the 309 watching tv? I will be using this w my projector only and it will probably be split 50/50 movies with sports. Other than power issues is the anything else? Any opinions on the Yamaha or pioneer entry level receiver? Just trying to be informed as possible other than just spend more and get a better receiver. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

23bossman said:


> Anyone know a good place to buy the 609? Everywhere I look its double the price of the 309. I don't mind refurbished if they are reputable.


Accessories 4 Less is a very reputable vendor - they sell refurbished and actually have a year long warranty. They also have a very good return policy.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I think you can get the Onkyo 313 for the same price as the Onkyo 309 and this will get you pass thru HDMI. Something to consider if you want to watch something on your projector without the AVR powered on.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 to *ericzim*'s Denon AVR-1612 recommendation. It's a relatively-inexpensive but well-equipped AVR. It has been replaced by the 1613, but I'm sure if you dig around you can find either a blow-out on remaining new stock or deals on a gently-used unit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

23bossman said:


> Anyone know a good place to buy the 609? Everywhere I look its double the price of the 309. I don't mind refurbished if they are reputable.


Accessories4less is both reputable and an Authorized Dealer. Even better, you can go to Shoponkyo.com and add an additional 2 years of warranty for a total of 3 years for around $65. I would never and have never linked to anyone that is not an Authorized Dealer.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

What are your guys thoughts on a slightly older model like the onkyo 607? Is it comparable power wise to the 609? Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 607 is before the 600 Series began offering THX Certification and does not offer as much power. At $289, the 609 truly provides you with performance comparable to a $1000-$1500 AVR. The 309, 1312, et al are at the absolute bottom of the range and are usually all made by Sherwood or other OEM's as opposed to the rest of the respective ranges.

The other issue with the 607 is that many x07 Series had HDMI Board issues. If looking around $200, it is just hard to think of another AVR than the 609 considering just how much more of everything it offers.
AC4L does have the HT-RC360 for $239.http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...RC360-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
I do think the 609 is well worth the additional $50, but it at least offers Marvel Qdeo, 6 HDMI Inputs, and a decent amount more power than the absolute bottom level AVR's.
J


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I ended up going with the Pioneer 1021. I think it should have plenty of power for my little polk speakers. Now I'll just have to figure out how to wire all this stuff. Man I am so lost. Got a great deal on this receiver though. Any thoughts on this one guys?


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry for the dumb questions but what size banana plugs can I get for this receiver? Are they all the same size? And how do I hook up the subwoofer?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Sorry for the dumb questions but what size banana plugs can I get for this receiver? Are they all the same size?


Banana plugs all have essentially the same diameter "prong" for slotting into a speaker terminal. They do come in different types - my favourite is the "side screw" type, similar to the ones in the pic below.



> And how do I hook up the subwoofer?


Get a cable like this one from Monoprice.com and run a connection from your AVR's subwoofer output to either the L or R input on the sub. (You can use a Y-splitter to connect to both the L+R inputs on the sub if you like, but it's not necessary.)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those do look quite nice. My favorite all time Banana Connector is the WBT Locking Bananas that I have on my Kimber Kable 8TC. I purchased them almost 10 years ago at the height of my "High End Audio Nervosa". These days I would never recommend spending that much on Speaker Cables, but they sure are nice to connect to Amplifiers and Speakers. Below are the WBT Locking Bananas and WBT Jumbo Spades on my 8TC's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Is that cord any different than an RCA cord like a yellow to yellow?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In terms of being different than other Speaker Connectors, the Locking Bananas literally lock down on the Binding Post by screwing the end of the Connector. The Jumbo Spade on the other end of the 8TC is cushioned where it is about impossible to damage the Spade Connector.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Is that cord any different than an RCA cord like a yellow to yellow?


The yellow-to-yellow cable is essentially the same thing with (likely) less shielding. There's nothing wrong with using it, and as long as it isn't picking up any interference, it'll save you the hassle and cost of buying a new subwoofer cable.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Those WBT products are pretty slick...and too rich for my blood.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, having a minor issue with the receiver. I got it all set up and I love it but when I'm listening to music through my iPhone, the volume auto adjust every 2 minutes or so by going down. Is this a feature that I just need to turn off or is something wrong with the receiver? Thanks.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres a nice Pioneer in your price range ....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007L8Q75G/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=00GEP8GT1ZHHE98JPKSA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

23bossman said:


> Hey guys, having a minor issue with the receiver. I got it all set up and I love it but when I'm listening to music through my iPhone, the volume auto adjust every 2 minutes or so by going down. Is this a feature that I just need to turn off or is something wrong with the receiver? Thanks.


As far as i know this is not a 'known issue' with this AVR.
Is the volume setting actually changing (read out changes from -10 to -20) or is it just the sound level coming out of the speakers that is changing ?
Have you tried a flash drive with MP3s to see if it does it with a different input device ?
Do any of the other inputs do this ?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Heres a nice Pioneer in your price range ....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007L8Q75G/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=00GEP8GT1ZHHE98JPKSA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


The 1021 he has is higher up the food chain than the 522.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

It ended up being a defect with the avr. It was an open box from best buy I got for $169! So I returned it and since they ddnt have any more, they let me exchange for the 1022 open box. I am pretty pumped. I now have all my speakers avr, projector an screen all mounted. I'll put up Picts soon in the finished section. I did everything on a huge budget and am very pleased. Thank you so much guys for all your advice an feedback. I love tho forum.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Those polks are a nice little speaker package... I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------

